# MAJOR SPOILERS!! Matrix: Reloaded - important script text MAJOR SPOILERS!!!



## tarabos (May 19, 2003)

OK...once again...do not read this thread if you have not seen the movie. what you read here will basically spoil the whole movie for you. this is only to help people take things in about the plot that they may have missed in what was probably the most important scene in the movie. DO NOT READ IT IF YOU HAVE NOT SEEN THE MOVIE...IT IS ACTUAL TEXT FROM THE SCRIPT.


all that said...proceed downward if you wish to read it...


























*The Full Conversation between the Architect and Neo*

The Architect - Hello, Neo. 

Neo - Who are you? 

The Architect - I am the Architect. I created the matrix. Ive been waiting for you. You have many questions, and although the process has altered your consciousness, you remain irrevocably human. Ergo, some of my answers you will understand, and some of them you will not. Concordantly, while your first question may be the most pertinent, you may or may not realize it is also irrelevant. 

Neo - Why am I here? 

The Architect - Your life is the sum of a remainder of an unbalanced equation inherent to the programming of the matrix. You are the eventuality of an anomaly, which despite my sincerest efforts I have been unable to eliminate from what is otherwise a harmony of mathematical precision. While it remains a burden to sedulously avoid it, it is not unexpected, and thus not beyond a measure of control. Which has led you, inexorably, here. 

Neo - You haven't answered my question. 

The Architect - Quite right. Interesting. That was quicker than the others. 

*The responses of the other Ones appear on the monitors: "Others? What others? How many? Answer me!"* 
(I dont agree with whoever wrote this, I think that the monitors are showing Neo's possible answers, possible hinting that there are alternatives to his actions (and hence the choice issue comes up). Also, the camera zooms in on Neo's current response, showing the choice made.) 

The Architect - The matrix is older than you know. I prefer counting from the emergence of one integral anomaly to the emergence of the next, in which case this is the sixth version. 

*Again, the responses of the other Ones appear on the monitors: "Five versions? Three? I've been lied too. This is bull****."* 

Neo: There are only two possible explanations: either no one told me, or no one knows. 

The Architect - Precisely. As you are undoubtedly gathering, the anomaly's systemic, creating fluctuations in even the most simplistic equations. 

*Once again, the responses of the other Ones appear on the monitors: "You can't control me! **** you! I'm going to kill you! You can't make me do anything!* 

Neo - Choice. The problem is choice. 

*The scene cuts to Trinity fighting an agent, and then back to the Architects room* 

The Architect - The first matrix I designed was quite naturally perfect, it was a work of art, flawless, sublime. A triumph equaled only by its monumental failure. The inevitability of its doom is as apparent to me now as a consequence of the imperfection inherent in every human being, thus I redesigned it based on your history to more accurately reflect the varying grotesqueries of your nature. However, I was again frustrated by failure. I have since come to understand that the answer eluded me because it required a lesser mind, or perhaps a mind less bound by the parameters of perfection. Thus, the answer was stumbled upon by another, an intuitive program, initially created to investigate certain aspects of the human psyche. If I am the father of the matrix, she would undoubtedly be its mother. 

Neo - The Oracle. 

The Architect - Please. As I was saying, she stumbled upon a solution whereby nearly 99.9% of all test subjects accepted the program, as long as they were given a choice, even if they were only aware of the choice at a near unconscious level. While this answer functioned, it was obviously fundamentally flawed, thus creating the otherwise contradictory systemic anomaly, that if left unchecked might threaten the system itself. Ergo, those that refused the program, while a minority, if unchecked, would constitute an escalating probability of disaster. 

Neo - This is about Zion. 

The Architect - You are here because Zion is about to be destroyed. Its every living inhabitant terminated, its entire existence eradicated. 

Neo - Bull****. 

*The responses of the other Ones appear on the monitors: "Bull****!"* 

The Architect - Denial is the most predictable of all human responses. But, rest assured, this will be the sixth time we have destroyed it, and we have become exceedingly efficient at it. 

*Scene cuts to Trinity fighting an agent, and then back to the Architects room.* 

The Architect - The function of the One is now to return to the source, allowing a temporary dissemination of the code you carry, reinserting the prime program. After which you will be required to select from the matrix 23 individuals, 16 female, 7 male, to rebuild Zion. Failure to comply with this process will result in a cataclysmic system crash killing everyone connected to the matrix, which coupled with the extermination of Zion will ultimately result in the extinction of the entire human race. 

Neo - You won't let it happen, you cant. You need human beings to survive. 

The Architect - There are levels of survival we are prepared to accept. However, the relevant issue is whether or not you are ready to accept the responsibility for the death of every human being in this world. 

*The Architect presses a button on a pen that he is holding, and images of people from all over the matrix appear on the monitors* 

The Architect - It is interesting reading your reactions. Your five predecessors were by design based on a similar predication, a contingent affirmation that was meant to create a profound attachment to the rest of your species, facilitating the function of the one. While the others experienced this in a very general way, your experience is far more specific. Vis-a-vis, love. 

*Images of Trinity fighting the agent from Neos dream appear on the monitors* 

Neo - Trinity. 

The Architect - Apropos, she entered the matrix to save your life at the cost of her own. 

Neo - No! 

The Architect - Which brings us at last to the moment of truth, wherein the fundamental flaw is ultimately expressed, and the anomaly revealed as both beginning, and end. There are two doors. The door to your right leads to the source, and the salvation of Zion. The door to the left leads back to the matrix, to her, and to the end of your species. As you adequately put, the problem is choice. But we already know what you're going to do, don't we? Already I can see the chain reaction, the chemical precursors that signal the onset of emotion, designed specifically to overwhelm logic, and reason. An emotion that is already blinding you from the simple, and obvious truth: she is going to die, and there is nothing that you can do to stop it. 

*Neo walks to the door on his left* 

The Architect - Humph. Hope, it is the quintessential human delusion, simultaneously the source of your greatest strength, and your greatest weakness. 

Neo - If I were you, I would hope that we don't meet again. 

The Architect - We won't.



I put this up because i know the Architect talks pretty fast and uses some big scientific words and basically sums up the whole story up to that point. it's a lot to take in all at once and i'm sure a lot of people missed a thing or two. i know i did.


----------



## Elfan (May 19, 2003)

Where did you get that?


----------



## tarabos (May 19, 2003)

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=235119

off of this thread on rottentomatoes.com

it is discussed in depth there. don't ask me where the guy who posted it got the text...:idunno:


----------

